# Water Temp in the Gulf



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Anyone been diving recently in the gulf and can report the water temp at the depth they were diving? Someone told me it's about low 60s right now. Debatting if I want to dive anytime soon since I only have a 3-2 wetsuit. Thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Not diving but I was reading 60degrees out of OBA monday.
Just get a hood and the 3mm should be enough if you have some warm water on the boat.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Thanks coolblue, I have a hood and some thicker boots. I might give it a shot.

I saw the buoy data, but isn't there a difference with surface water temp and temp down 70 feet?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

The bouy only gives the temp .6 meters below the bouy. you also have to take into account current, thermocline etc. there used to be a calculation somewhere for every foot in depth the temp dropsxxx. not accurate due to make up of sea floor and geo location, but kinda like a rule of thumb


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

last year 21 Feb, out towards ex Oriskany (~100ft), surface was 61 F, bottom 58 F 
last year 21 Mar, same spot, surface 68 F, bottom 64 F
the difference in "winter" tends to be minimal to none, transitioning a about now, will increase as the surface warms up.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I dove the Oriskany about two weeks ago and I was fine with a 3mm suit hood and booties.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My last dive was 1/7 with clay-doh on the Oriskany(swanders boat)
First dive was with a 5mm and a hood, I was very warm, second dive we omitted the hoods and it was chilly. now I kind of wish I would of just gotten a hood insted of spending the money on a 5mm and just use my 3mm with the hood.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing a shore dive for some sheep. The hood makes a big difference.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

two day ago 63 top to bottom 80 feet.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Wow..thanks for the insight. I have 5mil hood and boots, so I'm sure i will be fine then. Would like to dive this weekend, but it looks like the weather isn't going to cooperate


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I dove the Wallace Tuesday, bottom machine read 64 on top and computer had 68 at 99ft. I had 3mm full suit and 1.5 mm long sleeve shirt and a hood. It felt great I was so damn hot by the time I had all that shit on I couldn't wait to hit the water. Only time I felt uncomfortable was sitting on my safety stop.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

just piss on yourself, you'll be good to go


----------

